# Trout Stocking in SE rivers



## wish2fish (Nov 25, 2006)

Can anyone help me find the link to see what the DNR plans for trout stocking in the Huron River (Proud Lake), Paint Creek, Johnson Creek, etc. for 2011? Thanks!


----------



## cireofmi (Feb 13, 2001)

I don't think I have ever seen information available on what they plan to stock only what they have stocked.


----------



## Firemedic (Apr 5, 2005)

http://www.michigandnr.com/fishstock/


----------



## MEL (Jul 17, 2005)

cireofmi said:


> I don't think I have ever seen information available on what they plan to stock only what they have stocked.



This !!!


----------

